

Go Ahead, Let Your Kids Fail - julespitt
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-02-20/go-ahead-let-your-kids-fail

======
mintykeen
Great reminder. For me, not worrying about getting a degree freed me to take
the classes that interested me the most, and all of them are helping me build
my company. I'm looking forward to teaching my boys that if they never fail,
they're not doing much at all to challenge themselves.

